# Change Filter?



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a 55g tank with three one inch p's in it. I have a penguin 330 and a bubbler. When should I change the filter packs, should I alternate packs, when should I change the media in the baskets, what media should I use, should I just rinse off the filter packs? What does it mean to cycle your tank and how do you know if its cycling properly? I just threw my p's in there four days after I set up the tank, what should I do? What is bio-spira? Please help, noob here.
Thank you,
Jason


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey when cycling your tank it means that your tank has to balance its nitrate levels and form bacterian life that is needed within fish life ... but if you have fish in there living hapily chancess are that this has already succesfully happened so the next step would be you filters.... usually you will notice when you need to change you filters like when they start working improperly or when they slow down a little bit ... then this is when you want to change them...as long as you keep on top of your WC you should be alright./...good kuck


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Cycling the tank builds up the bacteria that eats fish waste and converts it to less harmful chemicals. These chemicals are then scooped off the top with weekly water changes.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I use 7 of those penguin 330's on my tanks, I replace the filter pad when its too beat up to rince off, you can clean those many times before throwing them ayay. when I see water comeing from the middle of the 2 pads where the pickup tube is,its an overflow. thats when you know its time to clean the filter.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

woo, I'd change them before that happends, I just check the filters every week, if they are clogged rinse in a bucket with tank water in it and never let them dry out.


----------

